# Pulaski, TN Results



## Rockin Rooster (May 10, 2008)

Overall
1- Jiggy Piggy GC
2- Swiggin Pig RGC
3- Wild Bunch Butt Burners
4- Team Top Chick
5- Tennessee Butt Burners
6- Bill and The Dixie Chicks
7- Big Daddy Q
8- Smokey Mountain Smokers
9- Late Night Whiskey Smoke
10- High on The Hawg

Chicken
1- Ribs and Bibs
2- House of Q
3- Team Top Chick
4- Ivy Place Saucers
5- Smokey Mountain Smokers
6- Jiggy Piggy
7- Light My Fire BBQ
8- Swiggin Pig
9- Wild Bunch Butt Burners
10- Team Allegro

Ribs
1- High on the Hawg
2- Late Night Whiskey Smoke
3- 2 Men and a Pig
4- Swiggin Pig
5- Son Seekers
6- House of Q
7- Team Top Chick
8- Big Daddy Q
9- Jobeaz Blazin' Butts
10- Music City Pig Pals

Pork
1- *Rockin Rooster's BBQ*  
2- BIGBRIQ.com
3- Bill and the Dixie Chicks
4- Tennessee Butt Burners
5- Light My Fire BBQ
6- Jiggy Piggy
7- Pig Smokers in Paridise
8- Coldwell Bankers
9- Wild Bunch Butt Burners
10- Misic City Pig Pals

Brisket
1- Bean Bandits
2- Bill and the Dixie Chicks
3- Jiggy Piggy
4- Ulika
5- Tennessee Butt Burners
6- Swiggin Pig
7- Son Seekers
8- BIGBRIQ.com
9- Big Daddy Q
10- Wild Bunch Butt Burners

Congrats Jiggy Piggy and Swiggin Pig

On a more somber note Roxanne Roberts of Governers BBQ had a Heart attack just before the awards announcment and was life flighted to Nashville. She is in stable condition. Please keep her and Gary in your prayers.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 10, 2008)

wow, congrats on a first!!!!!

sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## Griff (May 10, 2008)

Jeez. I'm beginning to think these competitions are life threatening. Congrats RR.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 10, 2008)

Great job on the pork Rooster!!!


----------

